# land for lease/ hunting club



## mwoods (Nov 20, 2008)

i am looking for some land to lease or a club to join. i am 31 years old from cumming ga. i am willing to drive 2 to 3 hours eaither way from cumming ga. north ga or south ga eaither or.


----------



## bowfish71 (Nov 20, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## jkoch (Nov 21, 2008)

NOW IS THE TIME TO GET READY FOR THE '09-10 SEASON !!!!!!!!!

We have lots of deer and hogs !!

Middle Ga Sportsman's Club is looking for a few good members. We have 2500 acres of QDM with another 50,000 acres of QDM around us. This our 5th year of QDM and the results are awesome.

We are located 3 miles east of the Florance Marina State Park at the upper end of Lake Eufaula in Stewart County. Great fishing on the lake.

This year one of our members won week 17 of the TRUCK BUCK SHOOTOUT with a net score of 145" This deer ranks as the #3 taken in Stewart county.

We have access to the property year round. we also have plenty of water,electricity and camper parking.

Walk in cooler and skinning shed.

175 Yard Rifle Range.

Over 20 + food plots and all the help you need to get some going for you.

Lots of Deer and Hogs with a growing Turkey population. Also some Wood Ducks and way to many tree rats!

Membership is $1000.00, this includes camper parking, hunting for you,your spouse and minor children (under 18 and still in school .)

Call for directions! And more information.



Jerry Koch

423-413-1312-cell 
kochmktg@yahoo.com 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## wahshiitaw (Dec 10, 2008)

Richmond County Club has room for 3 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The price has been reduced for the remainder of the
08/09 hunting season (this season) 

New Rod & Gun Club has openings..... $350.
with access to a small but very productive
115+ acre tract located @ the 
Richmond/Burke county line.

Deer
Turkey
Duck
occasionally hogs "they migrate through the property"
small game

we also have 2000+ ft. of creek frontage for fishing and duck hunting.(holes and flooded timber)

The property is about 74.75% hard woods & 40.25% pines 
lots of swamp bottom

"unspoiled"....and "unpressured"
this tract hasn`t been hunted in a few yrs.

this is a small but "PRODUCTIVE"tract.
so the membership will be limited to 3 other sportsmen/women

True, deer season may be wrapping up soon.
but if you hunt other game, then this may be ideal
for (hog, turkey, duck, and small game hunters)

(SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY) 

THANK YOU


----------



## Pat Tria (Dec 30, 2008)

We have a great family oriented year round hunting/fishing club in Wilkes County. We lease a 500 acre tract with great deer and turkey. Food plots are planted twice a year. Stripper fishing is great in Lake Russell and Clarks Hill. We stay in an old farmhouse with all of the ammenties of home, ie: full kitchen, washer/dryer, 2 full baths, telephone, sat TV, heat & A/C. (never miss a Georgia football game during the hunting season) The farmhouse is located 10 miles north of Washington. We are limiting club membership to 14 or 15. This is truly a group of people to chill out with. Family membership dues are $1100/year. Reply to: tria1@juno.com


----------

